# Could not find the Mozilla runtime

## cryptosteve

Moin,

seit einigen Tagen (möglicherweise seit meinem Umstieg von KDE4 auf pekwm?) habe ich ein ganz merkwürdiges Problem mit firefox.

Ich starte Firefox via /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop per Starterbutton, aber nichts passiert. Um zu sehen, was da los ist, starte ich daraufhin Firefox aus dem Terminal.

```
[Fr, 10.05.2013, 07:45:59]

[stell @ sorum:~]% rehash

[Fr, 10.05.2013, 07:46:01]

[stell @ sorum:~]% firefox

Could not find the Mozilla runtime.

[Fr, 10.05.2013, 07:46:03]

[stell @ sorum:~]% type firefox

firefox is /usr/bin/firefox

[Fr, 10.05.2013, 07:46:18]

[stell @ sorum:~]% /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox
```

Wieso meint /usr/bin/firefox, es würde die Runtime nicht finden, obwohl ich sie direkt aufrufen kann? Das hat doch gefühlte Jahrzehnte immer gut funktioniert und ein manueller Aufruf klappt auch problemlos. Ich habe firefox mal neu gebaut, aber das hat nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## franzf

Ist /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox wirklich die runtime? IMHO wäre das xul(runner).

Hast du evtl irgendwelche ungewöhnlichen Pfade in PATH oder LD_LIBRARY_PATH?

----------

## cryptosteve

/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox ist ein Binary und xul(runner) gibts hier (als eigenständiges Programm/ebuild) irgendwie gar nicht mehr.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, das /usr/bin/firefox ein Symlink auf /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox war .. ich habe in Erinnerung, dass das früher mal ein Shellskript(?) war.

Egal, ich habe jetzt nochmal alles runtergeräumt, was irgendwie firefox heisst oder sich so nennt und baue nochmal komplett neu.

Rückmeldung folgt ...

----------

## franzf

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox ist ein Binary und xul(runner) gibts hier (als eigenständiges Programm/ebuild) irgendwie gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, das /usr/bin/firefox ein Symlink auf /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox war .. ich habe in Erinnerung, dass das früher mal ein Shellskript(?) war.

 

Das sollte natürlich ein script sein. Muss ja LD_LIBRARY_PATH gesetzt werden (nach /usr/lib64/firefox), damit die gebundleten libs gefunden werden können - u.A. libxul.so  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

So, gerade alles gelöscht und nochmal komplett neu gebaut.

/usr/bin/firefox ist wieder ein Link, und /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox ist wieder ein Binary.

```
[stell @ sorum:~]% ls -la /usr/bin/firefox 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 10. Mai 10:43 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox
```

Ganz merkwürdig ...

Nachtrag: Auszug aus dem buildlog:

```
ln -s /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-20.0.1/image//usr/bin
```

Das soll wohl so beabsichtigt sein mit dem Symlink ...

----------

## franzf

Ich denke da läuft was schief. IMHO war früher /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox auch ein script, das nach /usr/bin gelinkt wurde. Es gab dort noch ein firefox-bin, das im Script nach setzen einiger Variablen) gestartet wurde.

Ich hab hier nur noch firefox-bin, auch auf dem schnellen i7, weil ich einfach keinen Unterschied zur selbstgebauten Version erkennen konnte :/

Notfalls einfach nen Gentoo-Bugreport aufmachen.

Hier einfach noch schnell das script von firefox-bin. Mit angepassten Pfaden solltest du auch firefox (non-bin) zum Laufen kriegen.

```
$ cat /usr/bin/firefox-bin

#!/bin/sh

unset LD_PRELOAD

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/firefox/"

GTK_PATH=/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/

exec /opt/firefox/firefox "$@"
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Hier läuft ~amd64, ob das einen Unterschied macht?

Ich würde einen Bug aufmachen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob das Verhalten unbeabsichtigt ist.

Falls also nochmal jemand mit ~amd64 und Firefox-Version (~)20.0.1 bei sich nachschauen könnte, ob das da wirklich anders ist?!

Aktuell gehts übrigens, mal gucken, wie lange.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe 20.0.1 auf amd64:

```
$ls /usr/bin/firefox 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Apr 13 15:15 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox

```

```
$file /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox

/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, BuildID[sha1]=0x6828ff3b91780085f3ccf6ec5374edcb60e593f5, stripped

```

Und bei mir geht alles.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, genau so sieht es hier auch aus. 

Das führt mich zu zwei Ergebnissen:

a) die Installation von Firefox ist korrekt

b) irgendwas verdaddelt hier möglicherweise den Pfad oder sonstige Settings

Da ich kürzlich auf PekWM umgestiegen bin, habe ich den im Verdacht. Ich werde das mal beobachten und gehe da ggf. mal mit strace ran. Vor allem gilt es mal zu ermitteln, wer die Meldung "Could not find the Mozilla runtime" überhaupt wirft.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, die firefox-20.0.1 Installation sollte soweit schon passen, schaut hier genauso aus wie bei Finswimmer (und funktioniert auch einwandfrei)

Aus Interesse hab ich mal in einen älteren Backup (amd64 von 2009) mit firefox-3.5.6 (damals noch mit separaten xulrunner Paket) nachgesehen, dort war das ganze schon sehr ähnlich aufgebaut.

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo//usr/bin/firefox

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 Dec 21  2009 /mnt/gentoo//usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox
```

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo//usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/

total 172

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2029 Dec 21  2009 application.ini

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2552 Dec 21  2009 blocklist.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   230 Dec 21  2009 browserconfig.properties

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Dec 21  2009 chrome

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Dec 21  2009 components

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Aug 27  2009 defaults

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Oct  2  2008 extensions

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 97048 Dec 21  2009 firefox

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Dec 21  2009 icons

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Dec 21  2009 modules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   111 Dec 21  2009 old-homepage-default.properties

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    20 Dec 21  2009 plugins -> ../nsbrowser/plugins

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   177 Dec 21  2009 README.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15861 Dec 21  2009 removed-files

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10450 Dec 21  2009 run-mozilla.sh

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Dec 21  2009 searchplugins
```

```
file /mnt/gentoo//usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox 

/mnt/gentoo//usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
```

----------

